# Sensitive Stomach or a nasty bug??



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi 

Floyd has had a terrribly upset stomach today, with really bad diarrohea (sp?) and has been sick once. Yesterday he was off his food so we gave him a small amount of chicken and bacon dog meat mixed in with a little of his normal food. I think this may be the cause of his tummy upset, does anyone have any words of wisdom. The poor little lamb is sleeping right now and is shaking like a leaf :-[


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I would go to the vet, but that's just me.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Definitely go to the vet--better safe than sorry.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The upset stomach doesn't bother me as much as two other things. One he is off his food,and two he is shaking like a leaf. Of those two it's the shaking that would have me most concerned.
I hope I'm really wrong here, but Floyd may have eaten something he can't easily pass and it could be creating a blockage. Hopefully it's something like a rawhide chew or something that will pass on it's own. I wouldn't let it go much longer without having your vet take a look at him
Next time he has an upset stomach try rice. It coats the walls of the gut tract and soothes their stomach. The make up of the rice also helps them pass something a little easier if that's the problem. Kinda like cookies and milk for humans. Tagament works on dog with stomach problems also . The wet food may not have helped him as much as you'd have liked, but if he ate it, that's a good sign.

An important question is how long has he gone without drinking water? if he's still drinking water, you might want to try to get some Pedialite(sp.) into him. Pedialite is an electrolyte replacement fluid for babies when they suffer from chronic diarreha. 

Hopefully he's good in the morning.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

As a follow up to my last note--I don't know how old Floyd is or where in the vaccination series (if a puppy). But there are definitely a lot of bugs out there, some of them pretty mean ones that hit youngest animals with undeveloped immune systems hardest (the more I read, the more I worry...). We did wait a day with our puppy's diarrhea thinking it was just a sensitive stomach or a food issue, and turned out her stool cultured positive for a parasite. If it's something treatable medically, the earlier you treat, the better. Can always go to a 24 hour animal hospital/ER if need be if there is one nearby and things turn worse at night.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

HI all

Thanks for all your replies. I am pleased to report that floyd seems to have had a complete recovery this morning - he jumped out of bed this morning (at 5.30am!!) and has eaten his morning meal hungryly, he has had a solid poo (yeah!) and pleased to say that the shaking stopped not long after i posted last night. I think it may have been a combination of our day out at the seaside (from the look of his poo this morning he had eaten some seaweed), and also the meaty food we gave him. He is fully up to date with his vaccinations, so not too worried on that front, but i will be keeping a close eye on him for the next few days to make sure he is ok. Thanks for all your replies, i was pretty worried last night, but he seems to be fine


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

My friend has a German short haired pointer who constantly had upset stomachs and they gave him pro-biotic yogurt ( the one that looks after the good bacteria in your gut) a few times a week and it made a great difference, I tried it on Scooby the last time he was off his food and had runs after eating horse s##t and it worked really well, I give him one a week and (touch wood) he's not had the runs since (and yes he still eats horse muck !)


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi there 
that sounds a simply solution but can you give it to a 13wk pup without upseting the tummy more??
many thanks


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the pro-biotic yoghurt ok? I was thinking of tryingt mine on it as he has runny poo at the moment. I've heard if they don't take to the yoghurt it goes thruough them like lightening?


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I use the litttle drinks for Scooby and he's been fine. Can't see any reason why it should hurt the little pups because my vet gave me some paste to give Scooby (after he'd had 2 lots of anti-biotics for gastro problems) and she said it was to help the good bacteria that had probably been killed off with the meds and he was only about 16wks.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

So glad to hear everything is fine. Hope I wasn't too much of a scare-monger--we read too much after our dog got sick and then got ourselves overly worried about all the negative possibilities.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

hi sarahaf

Thats ok, i appreciate everyone's advice. I am new to this and worry about everything (my husband says i worry too much!) I'm glad he is ok too!


----------

